# Docksider improvement



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't like how the crosshead had no guide, so I put one on, mounted a part from my spares. I've since replaced the oversize screw, one from an eyeglass repair kit fit perfect.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good. Love those little guys. Got an. MTH 040 myself.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice engine. I really like the hard working little ones.


----------

